# Circuitos de radiocontrol utilizando integrados.



## Mark7 (Ago 6, 2009)

Que tal, estoy tratando de entrar en un concurso que sera en 2 meses de minirobotica pero todavia no encuentro un circuito de radiocontrol que me sirva, eh investigado acerca del circuito HT12E y HT12D pero el problema es que las casas de electronica no lo tienen. si alguien me pudiera guiar a encontrar un circuito que sea mas factible les agradeceria mucho.


----------



## karl (Ago 7, 2009)

haz visto los circuitos de luces secuenciales?

ese se usa tambien para hacer un radiocontrol el controlador tiene un 4017 y un oscilador de compuertas nor, y el receptor, otro 4017, su reloj y una memoria de flip flops, la idea es que el 4017 cuenta las posiciones que avanza el circuito hasta encontrarse con un boton (o combinacion de botones) apretados, este valor, por ejemplo, la posición 8 la manda como 8 pulsos de radio al receptor, que usa esos pulsos para mover el registro del 4017, a un tiempo determinado, el 4017 del receptor escribe esto en los flip flops y reinicia el ciclo, (a mas detalle, es el sistema que usan los carritos de 27 y 49 MHZ que se venden en los tianguis.


----------



## Mark7 (Ago 7, 2009)

Grasias por tu respuesta, pero como te digo mi tiempo es muy limitado y el concurso al que deseo entrar es a una competencia zumo y basicamente es un carro a control remoto el que tengo que construir lo que necesito son algunos integrados que me puedan servir para el radiocontrol que pudieran ser algo parecidos al TX2C-RX2C o al HT12E-Ht12D los cuales traen encoders y decoders integrados para la trasmicion de datos.


----------



## karl (Ago 10, 2009)

los integrados que mencionas (serie HT) sirven si vas a transmitir datos a una tasa lenta, no mas de un par de bytes por segundo, y los TX/RX si estoy en lo correcto, son emisores de radiofrecuencia, de esos no hay pa donde hacerse, los tienes que poner, o un similar.

Normalmente los controles remotos son pre-fabricados, es decir, ve por un carrito a la jugueteria y sacale las tripas, o compra un transmisor pre fabricado.

Idea, ¿que tan bien te llevas con los PIC?, puedes conectar un PIC a un TX y otro al RX y entonces tu problema se limita a transmitir un codigo sencillo prendiendo y apagando el pin del pic.


----------



## Mark7 (Ago 10, 2009)

Karl grasias por tu consejo la unica duda que tengo es si no ire a dañar el integrado al desoldarlo?
referente a los pics pues la verdad es que voy en 5° semestre y todavia no veo programacion ademas de que como te menciono tengo poco tiempo para el concurso y pues para investigar acerca de los pics pues creo que es un poco tarde. Grasias por tus consejos espero que me puedas seguir guiando con consejos e ideas.


----------



## mendek (Ago 11, 2009)

hola karl disculpa el circuito del cual comentas me parecio muy importante el que es con 4017. 
no se si pudieras compartirlo con nosotros por que la verdad nos vendria muy bien saber acerca de ese circuito


----------



## karl (Ago 12, 2009)

hola mendek:

el 4017 es un secuenciador, es decir, va encendiendo sus patitas una a una hasta llegar a la salida mas alta (llamada 9), para reiniciar y volver a encender la mas baja (0), usa tecnologia C-Mos (por eso es de la serie 40XXX), y el circuito tiene aplicaciones en todo lo referente a la generación de secuencias, luces, el "ojo del auto fantástico", ruletas, dados, etcetera.

en la "tlapaleria" (tienda de electronica) simplemente pides un "cuarenta diecisiete" y te dan el integrado en cuestion, un DIP (dual in line package) de si no mal recuerdo unas 14 o 16 patitas, forrado en aluminio, porque la electricidad estatica lo manda a la... mejor vida.


----------



## mauricioh (Ago 12, 2009)

hola! mira tengo unos diagramas de unos circuitos trasmisor y receptor que los he buscado mucho por la red!el circuito "trasmiso y receptor" se utiliza generalmente en autos a control remotos por las aplicaciones que osee!El  receptor tiene un circuito inversor de motor para la trasmision y otro para la direccion!tambien tiene un extra que le podes conectar a alguna luz que es el turbo.Las bobinitas son iguales en las dos placas 7E de 0.5mm sobre nucleo de ferrite 5mm.Alimentacion 9V.Yo no lo probe por falta de tiempo pero comparando con el auto a control remoto que tengo es el mismo circuito.Seguro funciona.SI lo armas comentanos como te fue!saludos mauricio


----------



## nanolac (Ago 18, 2009)

que tal gente respecto del radio control como dijeron los *HT-12E *y *HT-12D* es complicado conseguirlos pero estuve buscando y en mercado libre estan a U$s 1.5 cada uno, y el transmisor *TWS-434* / *RWS-434* se consigue sin problemas y sale alrededor de  $ 30 el par, lo que si pensas todos los problemas que te ahorras al saber que eso anda o anda se justifica, y hoy en día hay mas posibilidades de acceder a comprar on-line les dejo la inquietud... los circuitos vienen en la hoja de datos busquen el datasheet del transmisor y sale todo... suerte yo en estos dias lo pruebo y comento..


----------



## Gradmaster (Ago 18, 2009)

busca los integrados LM1871 y LM1872


----------



## edwinbm4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola:
He buscado en este foro acerca del HT12D/HT12E, pero no he encontrado algo similar a lo que me sucede, resulta que tengo 2 Tx433 y 1 Rx433 cada Tx tiene un canal o direccion diferente con dado por el codificador, resulta que el decodificado del Rx da un "1" logico si entabla comunicación con el mismo canal, pues bien, esto no funciona de forma adecuada cuando tengo ambos Tx en funcionamiento.
pues si deseo entablar comunicación con uno de ellos no se enlaza pero si cambio al otro si da... es como si lo tumbara en frecuencia.
alguien sabe si es normal o alguna solucion?
Gracias


----------



## Scobar (Nov 26, 2009)

hola tengo un problem ns por q demonios no funciona el transmisor y receptor ya lo arme perfectamente y en un principio me mando bien la señal pero de pronto dejo de funcionar .quisiera saber como puedo ver si me sigue funcionando o q es lo q pasa


----------



## edwinbm4 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola: saben... pues mire con un analizador de espectros que pasaba con mis TX y resulta que uno de ellos como que tiene mas potencia que el otro, y este posee mas armonicos...
sera que se puede colocar algun filtro o que puedo hacer? alguna sugerencia?
Gracias


----------



## ilatan (Feb 23, 2010)

a mi tambien me pasa lo mismo, me funciono perfectamente y luego dejaron de funcionar, como se puede dar cuenta de que fue lo q se dano. 

pd: estoy usando los ht12e y ht12d.


----------



## rear (Jun 6, 2010)

oye mauricoh me intereso tus diagramas y ps como ya tiene tiempo que lo subiste qisiera saber si si funciona y mas omenos q alcanze tiene gracias o si es menor de 80mts pues qeria saber si no tienes uno mas potente


----------



## HADES (Jun 6, 2010)

mauricioh dijo:


> hola! mira tengo unos diagramas de unos circuitos trasmisor y receptor que los he buscado mucho por la red!el circuito "trasmiso y receptor" se utiliza generalmente en autos a control remotos por las aplicaciones que osee!El  receptor tiene un circuito inversor de motor para la trasmision y otro para la direccion!tambien tiene un extra que le podes conectar a alguna luz que es el turbo.Las bobinitas son iguales en las dos placas 7E de 0.5mm sobre nucleo de ferrite 5mm.Alimentacion 9V.Yo no lo probe por falta de tiempo pero comparando con el auto a control remoto que tengo es el mismo circuito.Seguro funciona.SI lo armas comentanos como te fue!saludos mauricio



Hola Mauricioh te felicito por dicho aporte ya descargue el circuito y me parece de lo mejor! ya que aparecen muy bien detallados y pues en cuanto pueda te cuento como me fue con estos ya que tengo un par de modelos a gran escala que estoy pensando volverlos RC luego subo foto y algun videito

Salu2!

SONIUS

Lo republico porque seguramente el compañero no supo como una vez mas gracias a mauricioh por su aporte!:


----------



## faceoff (Sep 25, 2010)

soy de bogota (COLOMBIA) y estoy con ganas de comensar un proyecto de un transmisor y receptor, para un radio control. el objetivo de este radio control es usarlo en un aeromodelo, pero he buscado en muchas tiendas de dispositivos electronicos y nadie me da razon de donde puedo encontrarlo.
Si alguien tiene informacion al respecto se lo sabria agrdecer.
los circuitos que nesecito son: LM1871 Y LM1872.


----------



## voxdeidark (Dic 13, 2010)

cordial saludo... estoy buscando los componentes para poder realizar estas pruebas pero me pueden colaborar con la construccion de la bobina 7T. estoy buscando informacion sobre esta y no logro encontrarla. me podrian colaborar??? si es haci envio fotos apenas termine el proyecto.


----------

